# MES 20076314



## grovepark (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello!

My folks decided to get my wife and I an electric smoke as an early Christmas gift via QVC. We now have a brand new Master Built model 20076314. From looking around on here, I haven't seen anything about this model. I have yet to try anything besides pre-seasoning it. I'm coming from a beat-up old wood smoke. 

Any tips/advice on the new toy?

Thinking that our first project will be an adobado marinated pork butt...


----------



## flyboys (Sep 28, 2014)

I would imagine it's either a 30 or 40 inch model, which would be referred to on this site as an mes30 or mes40.  Either way, they are pretty much the same but different just a different size.  There is a customer rep on this site from Masterbuilt, his name is MBTechguy, send him a pm and he will be able to help you.  And welcome to the site.


----------



## grovepark (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## sb59 (Sep 29, 2014)

Rather then fixing the problems with their gen. 2 models masterbuilt has chosen to just keep throwing model #'s on their old smokers.They have also chosen to take the model # user manuals off the web site. So the 1st thing is to determine do you have an analog smoker with the dial temp. control on the heating element, or a digital mod. with the controls on top ? Then by the location of the control box you can figure if it's gen. 1 or gen. 2.  Then there are many posts and posters on this site that can give you tips and help to get the most out of your smoker. Welcome to the site and good smoking!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 29, 2014)

Your going to be making some great Q in no time. Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mbtechguy (Sep 29, 2014)

The model you have is basically a standard Gen II, 30" smoker.  It required a new model number due to the customer packaging, and the fact that it had several "pack-ins" that were specified by QVC.  Tks.  Darryl


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

MBTechguy said:


> The model you have is basically a standard Gen II, 30" smoker.  It required a new model number due to the customer packaging, and the fact that it had several "pack-ins" that were specified by QVC.  Tks.  Darryl


Could you decipher the model numbers for me? They look like manufacture dates but that can't be right. How do you tell by the model number which smoker you have? I know the model number for mine but I'd like to know for when members post questions here. Thanks.


----------



## grovepark (Oct 3, 2014)

Picked up a Boston butt tonight and have it marinating in an adobado/beer mixture. Monday morning it's gonna be go-time with the new smoker!













IMG_20141003_215945.jpg



__ grovepark
__ Oct 3, 2014


----------



## jted (Oct 4, 2014)

GrovePark said:


> Picked up a Boston butt tonight and have it marinating in an adobado/beer mixture. Monday morning it's gonna be go-time with the new smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygt (Oct 5, 2014)

My husband purchased a cinnamon MES that was a special value on QVC last week also.  He attempted to do the seasoning process yesterday and the temp never went above 111*.  He was extremely disappointed. We are returning it Tuesday and not even going to attempt getting a replacement.

Best of luck to you with this product.  It's a shame that this company is in GA, like us, but the product is made in China.


----------



## grovepark (Oct 6, 2014)

Lady GT - ouch! Sounds like a lousy experience!

Mine seems to be cranking right along though!













IMG_20141006_083615.jpg



__ grovepark
__ Oct 6, 2014


----------



## daricksta (Oct 6, 2014)

LadyGT said:


> My husband purchased a cinnamon MES that was a special value on QVC last week also.  He attempted to do the seasoning process yesterday and the temp never went above 111*.  He was extremely disappointed. We are returning it Tuesday and not even going to attempt getting a replacement.
> 
> Best of luck to you with this product.  It's a shame that this company is in GA, like us, but the product is made in China.


Sadly, almost everything is made in China or some other Asian country because if those products were made here they'd be much more expensive, but that's a whole other issue and thread in another discussion group.

Sorry you had a problem with the smoker. I've had a MES 30 Gen 1 for over two years and it's been working great but I can only talk about the Gen 1. For me, it was a bargain for the great barbecue that's come out of it. I've cooked up ribs and brisket that I would put up alongside several BBQ joints in my area. I researched smokers before I bought mine and that's why I chose this particular Masterbuilt model.


----------



## ladygt (Oct 7, 2014)

GrovePark said:


> Lady GT - ouch! Sounds like a lousy experience!
> 
> Mine seems to be cranking right along though!
> 
> ...


Maybe we should have gotten the stainless steel model. lol. I am going to hang around and see what other folks have to say about this product.  I feel so bad for my husband because he was very eager learn something new. Maybe in time, the bugs will be worked out and we will try again.


----------



## jted (Oct 9, 2014)

LadyGT said:


> My husband purchased a cinnamon MES that was a special value on QVC last week also.  He attempted to do the seasoning process yesterday and the temp never went above 111*.  He was extremely disappointed. We are returning it Tuesday and not even going to attempt getting a replacement.
> 
> Best of luck to you with this product.  It's a shame that this company is in GA, like us, but the product is made in China.


Hi Did return the smoker? If so we will let this thread die, If not research MES Gen 2  and you will find some info on them. If you have additional questions we are here for you.   Jted


----------



## ladygt (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, it was returned after reading many posts and advice given. We decided we didn't want any more headaches than we already have. lol.


----------



## Gjkenny (Sep 6, 2022)

mbtechguy said:


> The model you have is basically a standard Gen II, 30" smoker.  It required a new model number due to the customer packaging, and the fact that it had several "pack-ins" that were specified by QVC.  Tks.  Darryl


----------

